# Warning over nasty telephone scam targeting expats in Canada



## noleen

Good day I'm a south African citizen and have been getting phone calls from a call centre(sounds like one hearing from the background) if I'm interested immigrating to Canada.I have been getting these phonecalls since beginning of the year.When they call,it will put me on hold and speak about immigrating to Canada and if I'm interested I shud press an extention number which is normally 1 for me to speak to a consultant.Is this legit?The tel no starts with 1(+264) or 1 (924) I think and has an American accent on the background which is automatic electronic voice before I'm asked to speak to a consultant.


----------



## John_Stifler

I think it's a fake number, dude. They usually use spoofing technique to make a phone number that appear seems like a legit number. Just for suggestion, maybe you can check the number online at some complaint board sites like http://whycall.me every time you receive a suspicious call. Or simply Google it, and I believe you will know the truth about those numbers.


----------

